# The art you like thread.



## bmd (May 10, 2020)

I'm trying to look at a piece of art every day so I got an app for it. This is today's. I have no idea about art but I am also an expert. This one? I want one of those paintings above the bed. To sell. Money doesn't buy happiness. You can say that if you've tried it.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 10, 2020)

I joined a Farcebook group about Gustav Klimt recently and have been thrilling to drawings he did when he was 16/17


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 10, 2020)




----------



## bmd (May 10, 2020)

I love Klimt. In a literal sense. The Kiss, that building that he did like the Cistine Chapel, his pencil sketches of those women. Amazing.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 10, 2020)

I just can't get over the skill in that drawing. I'm blown away by it.


----------



## Edie (May 10, 2020)

Does the app tell you about the picture or artist? I’d like to learn more remain ignorant about art.


----------



## bmd (May 10, 2020)

Edie said:


> Does the app tell you about the picture or artist? I’d like to learn more remain ignorant about art.



Both! It is reeeeally good. Well, I like it. It's free but like a beggar with a terrible crack habit, sat in front of you. So, £6 to send them on their way aka access all features.

eta: probably best to tell you what the app is. It's on the Apple app store.


----------



## dessiato (May 10, 2020)

Back in the U.K. I have a small collection of original art. I buy stuff I like (and can afford, art schools‘ shows are good sources) so it encompasses a wide range of styles. I love early Dali, his stuff from before his surrealist days is particularly interesting and very little known. It’s worth looking out for. Also Hopper, I love the way he uses light, and the loneliness in his paintings. The narrative in his paintings of people is what helps make them so attractive. About two weeks ago I visited the Uffizi, online of course, and was reminded how incredibly beautiful this is:


I also keep falling in love with this



especially when you look closely and realise that much of it is hinted at rather than “there.” The nose, for example, is not definitely there. It just hinted at through the light and shading. Then there’s the earring itself. It’s too big to be a real pearl. The Arabic headwear contrasted with the European fashion clothing. It’s a wonderful picture.


----------



## bmd (May 10, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I just can't get over the skill in that drawing. I'm blown away by it.



Completely agree. I can feel the world slipping from my peripheral vision when I gaze at it for long enough. It is astounding.


----------



## dessiato (May 10, 2020)

Edie said:


> Does the app tell you about the picture or artist? I’d like to learn more remain ignorant about art.


There’s some free short courses about art on the open university website. IIRC open learning does regular short art appre courses too. But the “Dummy” guides and “A short history to” books are useful introductions. If you have a root around on Amazon kindle there’s free books which can be downloaded to a tablet or kindle app on a tablet.


----------



## bmd (May 10, 2020)

There was a picture in the app the other day that had some text with it that talked about an art style that mainly featured black people, either wearing exotic clothing or an expression on their face or both. Is the Girl with a Pearl Earring in that style, do you know dessiato?


----------



## dessiato (May 10, 2020)

bmd said:


> There was a picture in the app the other day that had some text with it that talked about an art style that mainly featured black people, either wearing exotic clothing or an expression on their face or both. Is the Girl with a Pearl Earring in that style, do you know dessiato?


I hadn't really thought about it but I guess it is. However, there's so little known about it it could just be a pretty girl he painted. But that's also so much of the narrative isn't it?


----------



## bmd (May 10, 2020)

dessiato said:


> I hadn't really thought about it but I guess it is. However, there's so little known about it it could just be a pretty girl he painted. But that's also so much of the narrative isn't it?



Absolutely. He says, really considering it for the first time ever. I started looking more at art in order to inspire my photography. I seem to have wandered off into art but I'm sure it's doing it's job.

So, I imagine taking this photo. What was I hoping for? What made me want to take it in the first place? Etc, lol.


----------



## Edie (May 10, 2020)

bmd got it! Thanks! And dessiato thanks for your suggestions too, will have a look for some free OU stuff.

bmd I went to London end of last year and dragged the youngest to the National Portrait Gallery (the little heathen went and sat on his phone after half an hour outside but ignoring that). I loved it! I thought it’d be a good introduction to art cos it’s like art and history (so you can follow the history even if you don’t always get the art).

dessiato thanks for saying why you like Girl with a Pearl Earring. It’s hearing why other people love paintings that opens your eyes to them. I never got taken to art galleries when I was a kid (or ever really, I’ve maybe been to two or three over the years and mainly been left a bit cold at times by both old dark ones and new inexplicable ones, like the Tate Modern, really did not get that). Anyway I like how you and Mrs Miggins explain your love, that’s cool.

(you also made me love Hopper too, years ago!).


----------



## JimW (May 10, 2020)

A print of this featured in the last story I translated, had not even heard of the artist, Ivan Kramskoy, but apparently it's one of the more famous Russian paintings. Not really the style I like best but it's pretty good.


----------



## killer b (May 10, 2020)

I follow this guy on twitter, who mostly just posts amazing landscape paintings you've never seen before, by painters you've never heard of. I've followed so many artists up as a result of stuff he's posted.






						Henry Rothwell (@HenryRothwell) on Twitter
					

The latest Tweets from Henry Rothwell (@HenryRothwell). Natural history, science, archaeology and art. Home of Grave Goods. Likes ponds. Writes a bit. England




					twitter.com
				




These four seasons paintings by Adrian Allinson (1940s) are my favourite of his recent posts:


----------



## dessiato (May 10, 2020)

I recently got a collection of 1960s photos of Glasgow. My wife's uncle won prizes for his photography, but when he died no one wanted them so they were going to be thrown away. (But is photography art?) This is just one, waiting to be unwrapped and displayed.

I also got this sketch, again 1960s. It was on a friend's wall. I said I liked it. He said I could have it because it was destined for the bin.


The thing with art, I think, is that really the "I know what I like" attitude is the simplest, and most correct attitude.

I can, and do, look at the great pieces. I'm always struck by the ability of the artist to see and produce works that I can't. Sometimes I don't like them, sometimes just the way things are produced is the art. But isn't that the beauty of art?

ETA I should try to get better photos of them. Maybe set up my camera and do it properly.


----------



## bmd (May 10, 2020)

Her expression, JimW!

There's so much Russian art and poetry. Middle Eastern, science, philosophy and on and on. I would love an app for that too.

Edie your child story made me smile. It's easy to plant seeds and then over-water them imo. It sounds like you have a firm hand on the watering can.

I am here to look and learn too. Appreciate you all.

eta: is Photography art? It is to me. 

That photo is amazing. Love the sketch too, love it.


----------



## dessiato (May 10, 2020)

Edie I think I've a copy of Dummy guide, maybe short history, in electronic format on my old laptop. I can't promise though.


----------



## JimW (May 10, 2020)

bmd said:


> Her expression @JimW!


Exactly! When I read up about it said the painting caused a stir at the time (late 1800s) as her expression was seen as scandalous and immoral.


----------



## Edie (May 10, 2020)

bmd said:


> Her expression JimW!
> 
> There's so much Russian and  art, poetryMiddle Eastern, science, philosophy and on and on. I would love an app for that too.
> 
> ...


Ha you sound like me with wanting to learn everything. Too much interesting stuff and not enough time  Can be hard to know how to start tho which is why I appreciated the app. Good way in! It’s a shame so much of the art is in London. I go to the sculpture park quite a bit but it’s not so much art appreciation (I really do not understand Henry Moore they’re just weird smooth enormous blobby bits that look vaguely human). I love the Deer Shed room very much though. I’d like to see more art.


----------



## Edie (May 10, 2020)

dessiato said:


> Edie I think I've a copy of Dummy guide, maybe short history, in electronic format on my old laptop. I can't promise though.


Don’t worry can buy on my kindle, won’t be expensive (I don’t go out or drink so a few quid here and there is no bother). Can you link tho so I get the right one? Thanks xx


----------



## killer b (May 10, 2020)

Did you get on with John Berger's _Ways of Seeing_ Edie? I found his way of talking about art really changed how I thought about art.


----------



## dessiato (May 10, 2020)

if anyone’s interested, while looking for a pic of the girl with a pearl earring I found a ted talk. I’ve not watched it so can’t comment on the talk, but it might be interésting.


----------



## dessiato (May 10, 2020)

Edie said:


> Don’t worry can buy on my kindle, won’t be expensive (I don’t go out or drink so a few quid here and there is no bother). Can you link tho so I get the right one? Thanks xx








						Art History: A Very Short Introduction (Audio Download): Amazon.co.uk: Dana Arnold, Julia Whelan, Audible Studios: Audible Audiobooks
					

Art History: A Very Short Introduction (Audio Download): Amazon.co.uk: Dana Arnold, Julia Whelan, Audible Studios: Audible Audiobooks



					www.amazon.co.uk
				









						Art History For Dummies: Amazon.co.uk: Jesse Bryant Wilder: 0884964979233: Books
					

Buy Art History For Dummies 1 by Jesse Bryant Wilder (ISBN: 0884964979233) from Amazon's Book Store. Everyday low prices and free delivery on eligible orders.



					www.amazon.co.uk
				




just search on the kindle page for free art books for the OU ones. I’ll look properly later. I’m having virtual coffee with friends soon.

Don’t let me forget!


----------



## Edie (May 10, 2020)

killer b said:


> Did you get on with John Berger's _Ways of Seeing_ Edie? I found his way of talking about art really changed how I thought about art.


Do you know I can’t remember. Which means I possibly didn’t read it  (forgive me they were difficult times). Still have it tho so gonna read it. Starting right now actually!


----------



## killer b (May 10, 2020)

It's fine, books are for when you get round to them innit - it's the best though. There's a reason it's been the standard text for 50 years!

The TV show it came from is fab too (and has a great Delia Derbyshire soundtrack bmd )


----------



## bmd (May 10, 2020)

killer b said:


> It's fine, books are for when you get round to them innit - it's the best though. There's a reason it's been the standard text for 50 years!
> 
> The TV show it came from is fab too (and has a great Delia Derbyshire soundtrack bmd )



Cheers mate! Love me some Delia Derbyshire synthification. I have a few books by John Berger, I loved Here is Where We Meet.


----------



## killer b (May 10, 2020)

you can stream the TV show from Ubuweb here: UbuWeb Film & Video: John Berger - Ways of Seeing (1972)


----------



## bmd (May 10, 2020)

killer b said:


> you can stream the TV show from Ubuweb here: UbuWeb Film & Video: John Berger - Ways of Seeing (1972)



_There's a great discussion at the end with a group of highly articulate women. _And he (guessing it's written by a bloke?) was doing so well.

I am enjoying his writing about the series though. Nice one bee.


----------



## killer b (May 10, 2020)

bmd said:


> _There's a great discussion at the end with a group of highly articulate women. _And he (guessing it's written by a bloke?) was doing so well.
> 
> I am enjoying his writing about the series though. Nice one bee.


I just watched the first episode again and its brilliant - do give it a go. 

(Its on YouTube in better quality too fwiw)


----------



## dessiato (May 10, 2020)

Making sense of art history eBook : University, The Open: Amazon.co.uk: Kindle Store
					

Making sense of art history eBook : University, The Open: Amazon.co.uk: Kindle Store



					www.amazon.co.uk
				









						Art and visual culture: Medieval to modern eBook : University, The Open: Amazon.co.uk: Books
					

Art and visual culture: Medieval to modern eBook : University, The Open: Amazon.co.uk: Books



					www.amazon.co.uk
				









						Art in Renaissance Venice eBook : The Open University: Amazon.co.uk: Books
					

Art in Renaissance Venice eBook : The Open University: Amazon.co.uk: Books



					www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## fishfinger (May 10, 2020)

This is my favourite sculpture:



Unique forms of continuity in space, by Umberto Boccioni 1913


----------



## dessiato (May 10, 2020)

fishfinger said:


> This is my favourite sculpture:
> 
> View attachment 211812
> 
> Unique forms of continuity in space, by Umberto Boccioni 1913


That’s a very heavily muscled athlete! Great piece. Never seen it before. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## bmd (May 10, 2020)

I will definitely have to check out the art courses. York art gallery seems to be pretty good. It went through a grey period but, these days, it seems to want to live.


----------



## bmd (May 10, 2020)

Just found the 4K tour of the Van Gogh museum! It's great!


----------



## dessiato (May 10, 2020)

bmd said:


> Just found the 4K tour of the Van Gogh museum! It's great!


Somewhere on urban there's a list of virtual tours of museums and galleries. I think it was on the coronavirus forum of things to do while in lock down.

Found it: Links to all Online/Virtual Tours of Museums and Tourist Attractions


----------



## Edie (May 10, 2020)

fishfinger said:


> This is my favourite sculpture:
> 
> View attachment 211812
> 
> Unique forms of continuity in space, by Umberto Boccioni 1913


That’s a very masculine quite threatening thing 

(I’ve started reading the Berger whilst my flapjacks cook. God I proper love a Sunday when I’m not at work  )


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 10, 2020)

David Hepher: the landscape artist obsessed with London's tower blocks – in pictures
					

To mark a new exhibition and his 80th birthday, David Hepher offers a personal perspective on the urban artworks that characterise his celebrated career




					www.theguardian.com
				




David Hepher


----------



## Edie (May 10, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> David Hepher: the landscape artist obsessed with London's tower blocks – in pictures
> 
> 
> To mark a new exhibition and his 80th birthday, David Hepher offers a personal perspective on the urban artworks that characterise his celebrated career
> ...


Cool. I didn’t think people painted that kind of view 

edit: just googled him. I love his paintings!


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 10, 2020)

i was lucky enough to get one of his smaller ones a while ago - he lives on camberwell grove

his usual stuff is metres big. utterly stunning


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 10, 2020)

this un


----------



## dessiato (May 10, 2020)

I love this one:



although his other cityscapes are interesting and challenging.

I like how they make you rethink what landscape are/should be. The way that it moves away from the chocolate box standard is particularly interesting. I would like to see them in the flesh as it were. I’m sure that would open up new challenges to perception of landscape.


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 10, 2020)

he is unknown to many but his brutalist graffed stuff says a huge amount to me about the capital, specifically S london. i think he is one of those artists that will only be really appreciated after his own lifetime.


----------



## bmd (May 11, 2020)

Here is today's. Edward Hopper's Cape Cod Evening.







Edward Hopper painted Cape Cod Evening in 1939 in Truro, a small fishing village on Cape Cod in Massachusetts. The artist stated: “It is no transcription of a place, but pieced together from sketches and mental impressions of things in the vicinity. […] The dry, blowing grass can be seen from my studio window in the late summer or autumn. In the woman I attempted to get the broad, strong-jawed face and blond hair of a Finnish type of which there are many on the Cape. The man is a dark-haired Yankee. The dog is listening to something, probably a whippoorwill [sic] or some evening sound.” According to his wife, the painting was originally to have been titled Whippoorwill, after the nocturnal bird known for its distinctive song.
Several aspects of the scene are disturbing: typical of the human protagonists of Hopper's paintings, the man and woman—presumably a couple—are self-absorbed and oblivious to each other's presence; the uncut grass and encroaching locust grove are out of character with the well-maintained house; the dog's alert stance seems a portent of some imminent danger; and the advancing darkness of evening imparts a melancholy mood. In Cape Cod Evening, Hopper presents an assemblage of carefully orchestrated dissonances that convey a generally pessimistic, skeptical attitude toward human identity and humanity’s relationship with nature.
P.S. Have a great (though not pessimistic) Monday! Visit theaters and cinemas in Edward Hopper’s paintings here.  <3

I put this at the start but then I thought it might colour your views so it's here instead. The bloke loves his dog more than the woman and she knows it. Standard.


----------



## dessiato (May 11, 2020)

I've had the good fortune to see a lot of Hopper's work. It is stunning. His use of light is second to none. His subjects all show a level of loneliness and sadness. 

Apparently all the women in his paintings are his wife. I believe she had jealousy issues if he painted other women.

My favourite Hopper:
9

The narrative is, I think, the woman is waiting for someone, maybe her lover or boyfriend. They're late which is why she is a bit sad and looking into the distance. She has dressed in her best summer dress and hat because this date is important to her. It's a hot day but there's a breeze fluttering the net curtain in the window.

When you see the painting you see there's bows on her shoes which are all painted in shades of black. All the prints I have seen miss this fine detail. The net curtain seems to be moving and draws the eye to it. Her dress is see through. The paint has been applied in such a way that this is clearly visible in the portrait. The delicacy of the painting and the detail are wonderful.


----------



## bmd (May 11, 2020)

And there's the point of seeing an original painting close up. Well, one of them. That Berger documentary series that bee talks about is really helpful.


----------



## bmd (May 11, 2020)

Here's a similar one to your front door one from yesterday, dess. It's from the Twitter feed that bee posted about.

eta: It makes me think of the view from my back door. So many lives.


----------



## dessiato (May 11, 2020)

I have a hand painted copy of this:

Ground swell, Hopper


----------



## dessiato (May 11, 2020)

bmd said:


> Here's a similar one to your front door one from yesterday, dess. It's from the Twitter feed that bee posted about.


That's great. I love it.


----------



## killer b (May 11, 2020)

Yeah, many works of art have limited impact in reproduction, but really blow your mind in the flesh. 

I went to an exhibition last year of paintings by the Scottish artist Alison Watt - she does these incredible photorealistic paintings of pieces of cloth, feathers, ropes, folded paper, etc (and great nudes). They look nice enough on the screen or in a book - but their scale, the way they fool the eye, the way they seem to glow in the light only works in the flesh (although I suppose a full-size reproduction in a gallery might have a similar impact)

So:



this image of the artist in her studio gives an idea of the scale:


----------



## killer b (May 11, 2020)

also this amazing nude - it completely filled one wall of the gallery


----------



## dessiato (May 11, 2020)

I think the most disappointing show I ever saw was Sensations. A lot of the art didn’t, to me, merit being called art. There was the animals in formaldehyde collection by Hirst, and Tracy Emin’s bed. Another piece was photocopies of a woman’s genitalia. It was from a porn magazine and enlarged to form a big picture on the wall. The dominant sensation was of being conned.


----------



## killer b (May 11, 2020)

I quite like Tracy Emin, and her bed is a great work of art IMO. Not one that requires a prolonged amount of time spend drinking in the beauty of it, but that's ok - art fulfils lots of different functions. 

She does brilliant nudes too - there was a great exhibition of these at the Liverpool Tate last year.


----------



## bmd (May 12, 2020)

I was looking at a Dutch bloke's hyper real, or whatever they're called, paintings like the cloth and rope and he has done a massive fried egg. I was wondering what the point was but then someone explained it in more detail and I really liked the thought of seeing it on a wall.

Manohar's Emporer Jahangir with Sons and Attendants.






These kinds of paintings make me think of servitude and sycophancy and being rich and powerful and how shit hot their clothes are.

In this painting, Emperor Jahangir appears seated under an ornate canopy or shamiana as he is served food and drink by two of his sons, Khusrau and Parviz. Two other attendants are flanking the shamiana and a young page stands behind the Emperor's throne holding a flywhisk. The setting is a garden; Mughal gardens, like Mughal arts and architecture, were carefully planned creations of wonder! There are ducks in the fountain and birds on branches on what appears to be an overcast day. The painting is also rich with detailed patterns on the clothes, the shamiana, the carpets and the ornate border. Below Jahangir's feet is the name of the painter, Manohar.

Mughal emperors encouraged the creation of lifelike portraits, not only of themselves but also of members of their court. All five figures in this painting are rendered in the usual style of Mughal portraiture, with their bodies in three-quarter view and their heads in full profile.

Manohar's father Basawan was a master painter in the Mughal atelier, where Manohar grew up. His father most likely instructed him, and later Manohar became a court painter as well. He first served in the court of Akbar before joining the service of his son, Jahangir. Manohar was noted for his outstanding manuscript illustrations, portraits, and animal studies. His works frequently depicted the royal family and life at court. He made at least ten portraits of Jahangir.

Maya Tola

P.S. Get to know more on the miniature paintings of the Mughal Empire here!


----------



## bmd (May 12, 2020)

Last time I went to Edinburgh I went to the portrait gallery, museum or whatever it's called. That place is fucking amazing. The exhibits are just fantastic. There's one of Mapplethorpe that got me into his stuff. I also saw a Bridget Riley exhibition there. She is my favourite artist by a country mile.

Georges Suerat was a huge influence on her, which fits with the way of seeing theme that we've talked about. Here's his The Bridge at Courbevoie from 1886/87. Love this, really love it.

Can't post the image for some reason, so here's a link instead.


----------



## Skin1 (May 12, 2020)

_Our days were a joy and our paths through flowers_, 1971-72 by David Inshaw
'Our days were a joy and our paths through flowers' was painted for an exhibition at the Arnolfini Gallery in Bristol. The title comes from Thomas Hardy's poem, After a Journey, about a dead lover whose spirit lives on in the sights and sounds of nature. The girl, Gillian Matthews, was a ceramics student at Bristol: "I felt her face perfectly reflected her sweet nature. I thought if anybody had the right to live on and on, as Hardy described, Gillian's nature must survive. I was very sad when I painted it".


----------



## bmd (May 13, 2020)

Saint Sebastien by Guido Reni.

Sebastian was a Roman soldier who aided Christians and was condemned to death by arrows by the Emperor Diocletian. This initial execution attempt was not fatal; he was nursed back to health by a pious lady before being clubbed to death. It was this miraculous recovery from the arrow wounds that led to his veneration as a source of protection in times of plague.

Reni's painting was one of the most celebrated at Dulwich in the 19th century, but by the turn of the 20th century its authenticity was in doubt. It is now accepted as one of two autograph replicas of an original in the Prado, the other being in the Louvre. Both replicas differ from the Prado picture in the inclusion of Sebastian's left hand, in the more revealing loincloth, and in the figures added to the landscape.

The story of Sebastian’s martyrdom made an ideal candidate for a male nude, and the startling eroticism of Reni’s Saint Sebastian has been a source of fascination for centuries. In the Dulwich version, a pentimento (alteration) shows that the loincloth has been reduced, whereas the Prado version was censured at some point in the 18th century so that more of the saint’s thigh and abdomen were hidden. The latter version is the inspiration for a voyage of sexual self-discovery in Yukio Mishima’s Confessions of a Mask. A century before that, the novelist Charles Kingsley describes his character Alton Locke as being moved to tears before the Dulwich painting.
See this work in high-resolution as part of the Dulwich Picture Gallery’s Online Collection.

P.S. Have you ever wondered why St Sebastian is a gay icon? The answer is here!











I find it quite interesting that there are 3 of these paintings, each thought to be the original and that they were regarded as extremely erotic in their day. I guess that the availability of porn has dulled our senses to pictorial eroticism, to a greater or lesser degree. It just looks like a bloke with an unlikely expression on his face, to me. He was sentenced to death by arrows, that might have something to do with it. He has the look of a Michaelangelo statue too.


----------



## dessiato (May 13, 2020)

bmd  I’ve subscribed to the link you mention above. I think that having a daily art newsletter will not only fuel my interest in art generally, but will bring some extra light at these dark time. Thanks.


----------



## bmd (May 13, 2020)

dessiato said:


> bmd  I’ve subscribed to the link you mention above. I think that having a daily art newsletter will not only fuel my interest in art generally, but will bring some extra light at these dark time. Thanks.



Just so we're clear, I'm not sponsored by any links in this thread. If I was, that would be completely against editor's ethos and a piss take of large proportions. I just need a place to share stuff with people who I can relax around. Thanks dess, I hope it helps.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 13, 2020)

I've been marvelling to this anew again. My new man has been asking me about art and I have told him all about this painting. It's so endlessly fascinating to me.


----------



## bmd (May 13, 2020)

A new man? You've kept that quiet!  

But really, how lovely that you share this stuff. He sounds like a keeper. 

My grandad used to say "if you can't fight, wear a big hat." This was clearly from more violent times.


----------



## Tankus (May 13, 2020)

Turners works ... not just this  one  

but strangely my mental image  of this  always feels  more ethereal  than  looking at it again


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 13, 2020)

bmd said:


> A new man? You've kept that quiet!


  



bmd said:


> But really, how lovely that you share this stuff. He sounds like a keeper.


Oh I really think he is a keeper


----------



## dessiato (May 13, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I've been marvelling to this anew again. My new man has been asking me about art and I have told him all about this painting. It's so endlessly fascinating to me.
> View attachment 212258


That’s a great picture. An interesting fact is the dress would have been lined with the white fur from red squirrels. To have lined it would have taken several hundred skins. Similarly the number of furs for the mans coat would have been into the hundreds.

The mirror reflects the painter and is a device he used in a number of his paintings.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 13, 2020)

I really like Helmut Newton and have finally bought the enormous book, Sumo, that I've wanted for years


----------



## bmd (May 14, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I really like Helmut Newton and have finally bought the enormous book, Sumo, that I've wanted for
> years.



What a fantastic photograph. It's Thin White Duke meets Lily Marlene territory. I love that suit he's wearing. I have a pair of gaucho trousers because I saw a colourised photo of some old Argentinian cowboy dudes chilling at a rodeo from about 1910. They looked so fucking cool without even trying.


----------



## killer b (May 14, 2020)

Amsterdam's Rijksmuseum has just put this super high res image of Rembrandts _Nightwatch_ online (not one of my favourites - I'd be across the room looking at the Vermeers - but it's interesting to look at in detail)






						Multimode Image Viewer
					

Multimodal image viewer



					hyper-resolution.org


----------



## bmd (May 14, 2020)

The Dutch Proverbs - Peter Bruegel the Elder.






The picture brings together 100 proverbs and places them in surroundings that are as real as the people's behavior, revealed in terse and apposite form by the wise sayings. The individual scenes are played out side by side, without being directly dependent on each other. A village near the sea provides a spacious stage for the apparently everyday tasks of its inhabitants. The background for all the varied activity is made up of a farmhouse, dilapidated huts, a stone bridge with pillory and tower, the village square at the center of the activity, and a farmstead among cornfields near the wood. In the distance is the open sea, shining in the sun of a late summer's day. 

The painting's old title The Upside-Down World derives from the symbol of a globe standing on its head. This is intended to illustrate that we are in a world in which nothing is as it should be. The wise sayings are evidence of man's folly and sinfulness in a crazy world that has turned away from God. This proverb picture is evidence of Bruegel's intense preoccupation with the spiritual and moral questions of his time, which give the work its timeless validity.

Famous for his landscapes and peasant scenes, Pieter Bruegel the Elder, was a Netherlandish Renaissance painter and printmaker. He was the pioneer of Netherlandish genre painting because his focus lay on village life, as we can see today.

We present this amazing painting thanks to the Gemäldegalerie, Staatliche Museen zu Berlin. In cooperation with this great institution, we are preparing something special for you. You will see in May!  : )

Take care, 
Zuzanna

P.S. My three favorite Bruegel paintings are Hunters in the Snow, Harvesters and the Landscape with the Fall of Icarus. Click on the links to read about them.  <3

It's a bit 'where's Wally' this, for me. There's a lot going on, mainly people working. I guess that was what they did in those days, worked to live. There was no free time. Some people seem quite happy and others seem rather unhappy. Plus ca change.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 14, 2020)

bmd said:


> What a fantastic photograph. It's Thin White Duke meets Lily Marlene territory. I love that suit he's wearing. I have a pair of gaucho trousers because I saw a colourised photo of some old Argentinian cowboy dudes chilling at a rodeo from about 1910. They looked so fucking cool without even trying.


It's 2 women 


Glad you like it though.


----------



## Santino (May 14, 2020)

This website has some excellent videos and short articles that teach the basics of art history: Smarthistory


----------



## bmd (May 14, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> It's 2 women
> 
> 
> Glad you like it though.



Is it!? Fooled me. Doesn't take much tbf.


----------



## dessiato (May 15, 2020)

Bit of fun 









						How do we know Monet painted this outdoors? The great British art quiz
					

The National Gallery in London has set today’s quiz, which allows you to explore the collections of museums closed due to coronavirus – while answering some tricky questions




					www.theguardian.com
				




I only got 5 right,


----------



## dessiato (May 16, 2020)

killer b said:


> Amsterdam's Rijksmuseum has just put this super high res image of Rembrandts _Nightwatch_ online (not one of my favourites - I'd be across the room looking at the Vermeers - but it's interesting to look at in detail)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An interesting article about this
BBC News - The Night Watch: Will Gompertz reviews the Rijksmuseum's high tech photo ★★★★★








						The Night Watch: Will Gompertz reviews the Rijksmuseum's high tech photo ★★★★★
					

The Rijksmuseum is using technology to increase our understanding and appreciation of a Golden Age great.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## bmd (May 16, 2020)

Anyone seen this?


----------



## Red Cat (May 16, 2020)

killer b said:


> I follow this guy on twitter, who mostly just posts amazing landscape paintings you've never seen before, by painters you've never heard of. I've followed so many artists up as a result of stuff he's posted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love this killer b


----------



## killer b (May 16, 2020)

this morning's is really nice isn't it? (Harry Epworth Allen)


----------



## bmd (May 16, 2020)

Are they all from UK artists killer b?


----------



## killer b (May 16, 2020)

I'm not sure - they seem to be mostly British landscapes though.


----------



## Red Cat (May 16, 2020)

killer b said:


> this morning's is really nice isn't it? (Harry Epworth Allen)
> 
> View attachment 212830



It's gorgeous. I want to prod the road, it looks soft and like it should bounce back. And run my hand over the ridges of blue trees.


----------



## hash tag (May 16, 2020)

Breugal is bonkers. We saw the huge Breugal exhibition in Vienna a while back. from the battle between lent and carnival


----------



## bmd (May 16, 2020)

Part of the British Surrealist Group. He was injured in WW1 while digging his mate out from being buried by a shell's explosion. Lost one leg above the knee and the other was badly injured. Lived in Sheffield all his 63 years.


----------



## bmd (May 16, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Breugal is bonkers. We saw the huge Breugal exhibition in Vienna a while back. from the battle between lent and carnival



Dear diary, the market was a bit weird this week.


----------



## hash tag (May 16, 2020)

Like some Freud stuff for their brutal honesty even if the portraits of his daughters were a bit creepy


----------



## Edie (May 16, 2020)

dessiato said:


> An interesting article about this
> BBC News - The Night Watch: Will Gompertz reviews the Rijksmuseum's high tech photo ★★★★★
> 
> 
> ...


That’s really interesting. That’s exactly the kind of information I’d like to know about a painting cos it makes it make a bit more sense, you can place it.


----------



## bmd (May 16, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Like some Freud stuff for their brutal honesty even if the portraits of his daughters were a bit creepy
> View attachment 212833



It's funny, this lockdown thing. There is talk about having time to learn a hobby. I guess this is what it's like if you have enough money to buy that time. I always think that wages are the biggest con. Time is our most precious resource, a living thing's most precious resource and yet we give it away for peanuts. 

That's what this painting makes me think about.


----------



## hash tag (May 16, 2020)

Sorry it is not in English, but, you can view the whole pic in close up. madness. Kampf zwischen Fasching und Fasten


----------



## bmd (May 16, 2020)

Who'll have a fiver with me that bee has a pair of those shoes?


----------



## dessiato (May 16, 2020)

Edie said:


> That’s really interesting. That’s exactly the kind of information I’d like to know about a painting cos it makes it make a bit more sense, you can place it.


That’s one of the reasons I fell in love with the Girl with a Pearl earring. It‘s just so amazing when you get close to it and start to see that it something that is created as much from the very fine detail as from what isn’t there. If you look there’s no actual nose, it’s just wonderfully constructed from shades of colour. She also doesn’t actually have eyebrows, but they seem to be there. There’s no shading or anything, but you seem to see them. Her pearl, although too large to be real, is made up of just four brushstrokes. 

For me, the more I look at these great paintings and painters the more I realise how great their talent is.

Dali was an absolute master of this. When you realise how incredibly huge some of his paintings are, but look at the way he has painted so much fine detail into them, and that to see these details you need binoculars, then look at the different pictures that he created within those paintings it is mind boggling. One that always amazes me is the Hallucinogenic Toreador There isn’t actually a toreador, he is created from the other parts of the painting. I’ve seen it several times and it is beyond my ability to describe what it is like.

This doesn’t do the real work any justice,


he often painted himself in the artwork. He fell out with his father, but after his father died he would put a small picture of a father holding a child‘s hand somewhere on the painting. It is thought that this is supposed to be him and his father reconciled.


----------



## dessiato (May 16, 2020)

This one is special too. It’s his wife looking at the Med, but it also forms a portrait of Lincoln. It’s in every sense larger than life.



There is a small picture of Gala, his wife, and of Lincoln at the bottom of the painting.


----------



## hash tag (May 16, 2020)

That, needs this


----------



## hash tag (May 16, 2020)

And now for something completely different. Incredible 300 year old pieces of mechanical engineering.
As dessiato mentioned recently, if you have a few hours to spare the Hermitage is "open".
Anyway, from The Bowes to the Hermitage


----------



## bmd (May 16, 2020)

Speaking of the British Surrealist Group, here's Leonora Carrington's My Search for Magic.


----------



## hash tag (May 16, 2020)

years ago I got dragged along to a Lichtenstein exhibition determined not to like it. In close up, it's brilliant. The symmetry of the lines of the dots...superb


----------



## Reno (May 16, 2020)

My favourite painter is Paul Klee. I love his combination of fine lines and bold colour blocks. Double Tent is one of his most abstract, but the colours seem to glow.


----------



## bmd (May 16, 2020)

I love all that kind of art, Reno. Like those massive ones that are 1 colour bleeding into another or just a single colour. I also love Briget Riley, whose work feels like a cousin to Klee's.


----------



## bmd (May 18, 2020)

Rousseau's The Waterfall. I thought, "hmm, Surrealism eh?" this morning and jumped out of my skin at the new voice in my head. Is it Surrealism? I know I can Google but that's a solitary thing and I would quite like to chat about art. For around 1m 30s or maybe slightly longer. 2m. That's minutes, not months.


----------



## dessiato (May 18, 2020)

bmd said:


> Rousseau's The Waterfall. I thought, "hmm, Surrealism eh?" this morning and jumped out of my skin at the new voice in my head. Is it Surrealism? I know I can Google but that's a solitary thing and I would quite like to chat about art. For around 1m 30s or maybe slightly longer. 2m. That's minutes, not months.


I’d not seen this painting, nor heard of the painter. I like this work. It is very evocative of a jungle, as of course it is supposed to be, you can almost smell the heat. I like the naive, primitive, style. I like the fine detail that is there, despite it being naive. It also reminds me of some of the primitive art that you see in paintings from the so-called South Seas, Polynesia etc. I wonder if the white flowers were modelled on Bird of Paradise plants, they have that look if not the colouring. I like how the people are so calm and relaxed and the way the animals seem to be accepting of their presence. They seem to know that they are safe from being hunted.  

I think I’ll need to look out for more work by Rousseau.


----------



## dessiato (May 19, 2020)

This is a portrait of Gala Dali, by Dali. It’s from 1944 I think. It shows the man’s talent in areas away fro surrealism.


this is a painting he did when he was about 15 years old.



and this a self portrait



They show just how wide a range he had. He was extremely talented. I sometimes think it is a shame he is known only for his surrealism. There’s so much more to him.


----------



## killer b (May 19, 2020)

I know you all love Dali, but I can't stand him. He was a total hack.


----------



## dessiato (May 19, 2020)

killer b said:


> I know you all love Dali, but I can't stand him. He was a total hack.


Why?


----------



## killer b (May 19, 2020)

I don't like his usual technique - it's superficially impressive but when I look closer there's always stuff that's wrong with it that seems to me to be bad draftsmanship rather than surreal weirdness. And I find his concepts for the weird stuff a bit clunky and basic.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 19, 2020)

bmd said:


> Rousseau's The Waterfall. I thought, "hmm, Surrealism eh?" this morning and jumped out of my skin at the new voice in my head. Is it Surrealism? I know I can Google but that's a solitary thing and I would quite like to chat about art. For around 1m 30s or maybe slightly longer. 2m. That's minutes, not months.


It's not surrealism no.

I do like Henri Rousseau. Self taught I believe. Quite unique.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 19, 2020)

killer b said:


> I know you all love Dali, but I can't stand him. He was a total hack.


I like a lot of Dali but some of his stuff is absolute cack.


----------



## dessiato (May 19, 2020)

re Dali. As I said above he did more than just the surrealist stuff. This is often forgotten when people talk about him. When you see his surrealist paintings in galleries and realise that he would not be able to see the whole picture as he was painting them, you get a sense of his vision. The paintings are enormous.


----------



## killer b (May 19, 2020)

I've seen plenty of his paintings, I just don't like them.


----------



## dessiato (May 19, 2020)

killer b said:


> I've seen plenty of his paintings, I just don't like them.


That's OK.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 19, 2020)

This classic. Should be in the National Gallery.


----------



## killer b (May 19, 2020)

YES.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 19, 2020)

skyscraper101 said:


> This classic. Should be in the National Gallery.


Oh dear god that's dreadful


----------



## dessiato (May 19, 2020)

skyscraper101 said:


> This classic. Should be in the National Gallery.



Why?



Mrs Miggins said:


> Oh dear god that's dreadful


Why?


----------



## killer b (May 19, 2020)

For those unfamiliar with the masterpiece above, it's the inside cover of The Prodigy's _Music For The Jilted Generation_, and it absolutely is trash - so bad that it transcends badness to become a wonder in it's own awful right.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 19, 2020)

dessiato said:


> Why?
> 
> 
> Why?


Massively cliched.
I hate it.
Regardless of broadly agreeing with its message.


----------



## hash tag (May 19, 2020)

Mrs Tag dislike Dali because she says he is a misogynist. This does come through in much of his work.


----------



## killer b (May 19, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Massively cliched.


a bit more subtle than most Dali though huh.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 19, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Mrs Tag dislike Dali because she says he is a misogynist. This does come through in much of his work.


...tell me more?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 19, 2020)

killer b said:


> a bit more subtle than most Dali though huh.


Ummm.....not really no 

As something on an album cover - yeah - it's fine
But as art? Jesus christ no  
There's some great Dali. Just not all of it.


----------



## dessiato (May 19, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Mrs Tag dislike Dali because she says he is a misogynist. This does come through in much of his work.


I don't know if he was a misogynist. He was odd though. He was interested in S&M, said Hitler turned him on and was, at least initially, a Nazi sympathiser.

He bought his wife and Castle but wasn't allowed to visit without her written consent.

He was very odd.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 19, 2020)

Nowt wrong with being odd....


----------



## dessiato (May 19, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Nowt wrong with being odd....


We're from NE Lincolnshire, enough said.


----------



## killer b (May 19, 2020)

this is one of the things I've liked most in recent gallery trips - it's by a photographer called Juno Calypso, from a series of self portraits in a nuclear bunker built in the 1970s - the rest of the series can be seen at her website (it's the 'what to do with a million years' set). All her photos are great - the use of colour, the sense of alienation, the compositions... great stuff.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 19, 2020)

I always wonder who decides what's odd anyway


----------



## dessiato (May 19, 2020)

I found this article


			Redirect Notice


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 19, 2020)

killer b said:


> this is one of the things I've liked most in recent gallery trips - it's by a photographer called Juno Calypso, from a series of self portraits in a nuclear bunker built in the 1970s - the rest of the series can be seen at her website (it's the 'what to do with a million years' set). All her photos are great - the use of colour, the sense of alienation, the compositions... great stuff.
> 
> View attachment 213399


Now I do like that......will check out her website over lunch.


----------



## dessiato (May 19, 2020)

killer b said:


> this is one of the things I've liked most in recent gallery trips - it's by a photographer called Juno Calypso, from a series of self portraits in a nuclear bunker built in the 1970s - the rest of the series can be seen at her website (it's the 'what to do with a million years' set). All her photos are great - the use of colour, the sense of alienation, the compositions... great stuff.
> 
> View attachment 213399


That is beautiful. Very reminiscent of Hopper.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 19, 2020)

dessiato said:


> I found this article
> 
> 
> Redirect Notice


Am I weird for not finding most of that very weird at all?


----------



## hash tag (May 19, 2020)

Dali symbolised women in many of his works, tying them down, abusing them or simply depicting them as objects. I'm at work at the mo and can't lay my hands on any of his books. How's this


----------



## killer b (May 19, 2020)

dessiato said:


> Very reminiscent of Hopper.


I'm not really feeling that tbh - especially if you view it in context with her other work.


----------



## Sprocket. (May 19, 2020)

I fell in love with this portrait after first seeing it in 1979.
Portrait of Giovanni Tournabuoni (1488)
By Domenico Ghirlandaio (1448-1494)
One of his apprentices was Michaelangelo.
It’s on my bucket list to see the original in the Musseo Thyssen-Bornemisza in Madrid soon.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 19, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Dali symbolised women in many of his works, tying them down, abusing them or simply depicting them as objects. I'm at work at the mo and can't lay my hands on any of his books. How's this
> View attachment 213405


That's a bit rubbish isn't it?


----------



## dessiato (May 19, 2020)

killer b said:


> I'm not really feeling that tbh - especially if you view it in context with her other work.


I was thinking of Hopper's painting of an apartment done from a train. I can't think what it's called. He also did others depicting loneliness.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 19, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> View attachment 213404
> I fell in love with this portrait after first seeing it in 1979.
> Portrait of Giovanni Tournabuoni (1488)
> By Domenico Ghirlandaio (1448-1494)
> ...


She is so very beautiful I adore her x


----------



## Sprocket. (May 19, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> She is so very beautiful I adore her x



A sad story though, she was eighteen and just married. Her husband paid for the commission, She died in childbirth along with her first child.


----------



## killer b (May 19, 2020)

dessiato said:


> I was thinking of Hopper's painting of an apartment done from a train. I can't think what it's called. He also did others depicting loneliness.


Room in New York? 



I think what hopper did is very different - his work is naturalistic, Calypo's photos are hyper-stylised, carefully posed and heavily edited - they're both images of people through windows not looking at the observer, but otherwise there's not many points of similarity.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 19, 2020)

killer b said:


> this is one of the things I've liked most in recent gallery trips - it's by a photographer called Juno Calypso, from a series of self portraits in a nuclear bunker built in the 1970s - the rest of the series can be seen at her website (it's the 'what to do with a million years' set). All her photos are great - the use of colour, the sense of alienation, the compositions... great stuff.
> 
> View attachment 213399


Wow - I really like her. Thanks for that!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 19, 2020)

Yeah - absolutely nothing like Edward Hopper - sorry dessiato


----------



## killer b (May 19, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Wow - I really like her. Thanks for that!


I found this interview with her in the graun which is interesting - she goes into detail about her process, and sounds like a great laugh too.









						'I sounded like I was having the best sex': Juno Calypso's one-woman world tour of honeymoon hotels
					

With their heart-shaped hot tubs and mirrors everywhere, Calypso has found that love hotels are the perfect place to explore what marriage means, why we feel ugly – and plan world domination




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 19, 2020)

I'm kind of obsessed with an American artist callled Andrea Kowch
Artists / Collections  Prints : RJD Gallery


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 19, 2020)




----------



## dessiato (May 19, 2020)

killer b said:


> Room in New York?
> 
> View attachment 213406
> 
> I think what hopper did is very different - his work is naturalistic, Calypo's photos are hyper-stylised, carefully posed and heavily edited - they're both images of people through windows not looking at the observer, but otherwise there's not many points of similarity.





Mrs Miggins said:


> Yeah - absolutely nothing like Edward Hopper - sorry dessiato



I was thinking of this


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 19, 2020)

Hmmm....I still don't really see it but we all see things differently so...


----------



## Edie (May 19, 2020)

I can hardly have an opinion, but I don’t like Dali because his surrealist paintings are like a nightmare and are uncomfortable and oddly shaped and weirdly cruel.




Mrs Miggins said:


> View attachment 213410


That’s just terrifying! It’s like she’s mechanically kneading bread whilst her hairs on fire and the end of days is ripping through the cornfield behind her


----------



## killer b (May 19, 2020)

Edie said:


> I can hardly have an opinion


This is rubbish.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 19, 2020)

Edie said:


> That’s just terrifying! It’s like she’s mechanically kneading bread whilst her hairs on fire and the end of days is ripping through the cornfield behind her



That's interesting! I find it very peculiar and dreamlike but not terrifying. So interesting how people see different things. Her hair is not on fire though.

I want one of her prints but at $6,500 minimum, it's not very likely I'll be getting one!


----------



## clicker (May 19, 2020)

Edie said:


> I can hardly have an opinion, but I don’t like Dali because his surrealist paintings are like a nightmare and are uncomfortable and oddly shaped and weirdly cruel.
> 
> 
> 
> That’s just terrifying! It’s like she’s mechanically kneading bread whilst her hairs on fire and the end of days is ripping through the cornfield behind her


And the flies...so much to look at in there.


----------



## clicker (May 19, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> That's interesting! I find it very peculiar and dreamlike but not terrifying. So interesting how people see different things. Her hair is not on fire though.
> 
> I want one of her prints but at $6,500 minimum, it's not very likely I'll be getting one!


I thought they were getting ready to hunker down before something apocalyptic? Definitely going to Google her now.


----------



## dessiato (May 19, 2020)

It's interesting how different people can interpret the narrative so very differently.


----------



## Edie (May 19, 2020)

Her hair certainly looks as if it’s smoking to me! Eyuch the flies too. I think she’s got that look about her of something unbearable going on around you, so you mechanically continue to do the same menial task or action repetitively to try and blank out the terror and control your distress.


----------



## Reno (May 19, 2020)

I think of Dali as a common way into art appreciation for many but once you’ve been exposed to more formally and intellectually stimulating art, he should quickly be left behind. His main talent was for self promotion, his art is superficially provocative but empty and after showing early promise it degenerated into ugly and deeply narcissistic kitsch. He also was a Franco supporting fascist.


----------



## hash tag (May 19, 2020)

There are many articles about Dali being a misogynist as could have been the case with a few artists. Painting women without heads, tied up, pinned down etc. It's Really Surreal How Salvador Dalí Was a Fascist Who Hit Women


----------



## Edie (May 19, 2020)

hash tag said:


> There are many articles about Dali being a misogynist as could have been the case with a few artists. Painting women without heads, tied up, pinned down etc. It's Really Surreal How Salvador Dalí Was a Fascist Who Hit Women


Urgh he sounds vile and frightening.


----------



## dessiato (May 19, 2020)

hash tag said:


> There are many articles about Dali being a misogynist as could have been the case with a few artists. Painting women without heads, tied up, pinned down etc. It's Really Surreal How Salvador Dalí Was a Fascist Who Hit Women


Interesting article. 

But it does beg the question about separating the man from the art. It's a difficult one to answer. Can you love the art while despising the man? I think you can. I Dali's he was a self proclaimed narcissist and craved attention. I think a lot of what he did was for this end. But then he went so very much too far in a lot of what he did.

Even today he's causing controversy. I think he'd have liked that.


----------



## killer b (May 19, 2020)

I'm not sure people saying 'This mans work is empty and vacuous, and he was a fascist misogynist' is evidence of Dali's trickster fingers spinning the wheels of controversy while he chuckles along tbf Dess.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 19, 2020)

I remember going to his folly/burial monument thing in Figueres in my early 20s and thinking pretty much everything in it was shit. At that tender age, I thought it was me and I wasn't "appreciating" it. Now I know that it really was just a bit shit.


----------



## hash tag (May 19, 2020)

dessiato said:


> Interesting article.
> 
> But it does beg the question about separating the man from the art. It's a difficult one to answer. Can you love the art while despising the man? I think you can. I Dali's he was a self proclaimed narcissist and craved attention. I think a lot of what he did was for this end. But then he went so very much too far in a lot of what he did.
> 
> Even today he's causing controversy. I think he'd have liked that.


Any publicity is good publicity if it helps raise the profile of the artist...Jeff Koons, Bruce Nauman, Robert Mabblethorpe, Tracey Emmin, Damien Hurst Etc.


----------



## hash tag (May 19, 2020)

On the other hand, Rembrandt was generally respectful to the people who commissioned him but went to town on those who took him for a ride. Freud was brutally honest about his subjects then lautrec who painted women, including prostitutes with sympathy, compassion and respect.


----------



## killer b (May 19, 2020)

Freud was a creep who banged his students, I was not very surprised to read at a small exhibition of his I went to in the spring. Although the card I read this on was eye-rollingly euphemistic about it. 



Youngest _recognised_ son, too. <boak>

Celia Paul's own work is real good too, mind. But if you look her up she's always adjacent to Freud.


----------



## hash tag (May 19, 2020)

Great painter. Many artists had their "muses" neither of which is any excuse. As Someone has already said, can you separate the artist from their work.
there are of course glaring examples of great artists being implicated in immoral behaviour let's say. An obvious answer on who, for many, the jury is out is Bowie.
There are one or two I mentioned earlier who I can't stand nor can I stand their work and many would argue otherwise.
we digress from an otherwise beautiful thread.


----------



## killer b (May 19, 2020)

I think it's ok to talk about the artists that created the work we're posting about, or it's just a wall of images - context is important. Freud was a great painter though, I agree. Despite being a creep and a cad. 

I like his early style most - we have this one in my local municipal gallery


----------



## Edie (May 19, 2020)

I love this guy, Alfie Carpenter. He does amazing landscapes made of bits of stuff stuck on to the canvas and painted over:



I met him when I cared for him in hospital, and he made art out of bits of patient information leaflets. Later, once he was discharged and better, someone commissioned him to make a painting of the Cow & Calf rocks on Ilkley Moor for my birthday. It’s got maps and other stuff stuck under. I love that painting so much, it’s one of my top 5 possessions.









						Gallery
					

ALFIE CARPENTER



					www.alfiecarpenter.com


----------



## Edie (May 19, 2020)

killer b said:


> I think it's ok to talk about the artists that created the work we're posting about, or it's just a wall of images - context is important. Freud was a great painter though, I agree. Despite being a creep and a cad.
> 
> I like his early style most - we have this one in my local municipal gallery
> 
> View attachment 213569


I love Freud too, I find his paintings almost all really beautiful.


----------



## Roadkill (May 20, 2020)

John Atkinson Grimshaw painted a lot of sentimental nonsense, but his cityscapes were wonderfully atmospheric.







Liverpool, 1881






Hull, 1879






Piccadilly, London, 1885-6






Whitby, dunno but probably about 1880


----------



## Argonia (May 20, 2020)

There's a guy at Facebook called Rick Young who does these amazing photo-realist portraits in charcoal. This one of Jean-Michel Basquiat.


----------



## killer b (May 20, 2020)

In Manchester Art Gallery they have some great cityscape paintings by a French painter called Valette, who lived and taught in Manchester - he was Lowry's teacher and you can see the influence (they are displayed side by side with a load of Lowrys - personally I prefer the Valettes, although they are more conventional paintings for their time).


----------



## killer b (May 20, 2020)

You can still see the same view, not much changed (though less foggy), from Oxford Road - looking down onto the Medlock


----------



## petee (May 20, 2020)

ashcan school. prominent names include john sloane, george bellows, and by a little extension, jacob riis and edward hopper.








						Ashcan School - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



one name not included there is printmaker martin lewis. basically i drool when i look at his stuff.





						The Old Print Shop
					

The Old Print Shop




					oldprintshop.com
				



this looks quite like what i see out my own back window






also, industrial porn.


			https://www.michaelkenna.com/store/product/the-rouge/


----------



## killer b (Jan 17, 2021)

This is my favourite landscape, 'The Icknield Way', by Spencer Gore (1912). It's in a gallery in Australia so I'm unlikely to ever see it in the flesh. So pretty though huh.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 17, 2021)

Thanks for that. It has reminded me of the Camden Town Group at the Rate. Way back in 2008! Ther were a few Gore pictures there. Sickert's very dark! Quite liked the Ginner picks and a few others....


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

All the art I've ever loved turns out to have been made by shitty men.


Paula Rego is the way out of that mess.


----------



## killer b (Jan 17, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Thanks for that. It has reminded me of the Camden Town Group at the Rate. Way back in 2008! Ther were a few Gore pictures there. Sickert's very dark! Quite liked the Ginner picks and a few others....View attachment 249697


This is really nice! 

I really like Sickert - but his stuff isn't pretty.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 17, 2021)

There were theories that WS was jack the ripper! 
Name dropping, I once met Wendy Baron


----------



## killer b (Jan 17, 2021)

hash tag said:


> There were theories that WS was jack the ripper!


Yes - I think that's a shame: he was a very fine - and quite important - painter and wasn't Jack the Ripper, but most people now just know him because of the ripper theories.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 17, 2021)

I love the Dutch masters, Flemish landscape stuff, but, The Tate have a sale on at the moment, so I bought my self a book on one of my favourite modern painters, Patrick Caulfield. Love the colours, the simplicity


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

hash tag said:


> I love the Dutch masters, Flemish landscape stuff, but, The Tate have a sale on at the moment, so I bought my self a book on one of my favourite modern painters, Patrick Caulfield. Love the colours, the simplicityView attachment 249706


Ok, I can love that


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 24, 2021)

Cathedral - Norman Lewis
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














						Cathedral 1950 by Norman Lewis – In Focus | Tate
					

In 1956 Norman Lewis’s Cathedral 1950 became one of the first works by an African American artist to be shown at the Venice Biennale.




					www.tate.org.uk
				




He did some lovely work.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> All the art I've ever loved turns out to have been made by shitty men.
> 
> 
> Paula Rego is the way out of that mess.


I found at least one exemption! Congratulations to Christopher Campbell, dream artist and mentor without permission. Special badge headed your way x


----------



## hash tag (Jan 25, 2021)

Not really my cup of tea but just bought this for Mrs TAG


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 25, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> I found at least one exemption! Congratulations to Christopher Campbell, dream artist and mentor without permission. Special badge headed your way x


Oh! And Dr Geof the  tea and cats in tanks fetish comic overlord dude, obvs


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 25, 2021)

I really need some guidance on whether this is even a thing iyswim 

I feel like I've been rickrolled by a new upcoming artist, but with a Sam  and I'm not sure what to make of any of it.



Finding it  made my head explode like that Cindy Sherman? thing at the tate, two sheds , and did disconcerting things to my heart and nervous system and blood sugar levels 






						Sam Hutchinson
					

Cargo




					www.sam-hutchinson.com


----------



## two sheds (Jan 25, 2021)

sorry tufty I'm not good with modern art  

I love Franz Marc, Cezanne, Kandinsky, the Delaunays, a few others and a couple of mates who are abstract artists but aside from them I'm a bit of a luddite I'm afraid


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 25, 2021)

two sheds said:


> sorry tufty I'm not good with modern art
> 
> I love Franz Marc, Cezanne, Kandinsky, the Delaunays, a few others and a couple of mates who are abstract artists but aside from them I'm a bit of a luddite I'm afraid


I didn't explain properly. Or reply to your pm yet


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 25, 2021)

killer b said:


> This is my favourite landscape, 'The Icknield Way', by Spencer Gore (1912). It's in a gallery in Australia so I'm unlikely to ever see it in the flesh. So pretty though huh.
> 
> View attachment 249692


That reminds me of Hockney’s landscapes.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 25, 2021)

Haven't really liked Hockney but those are lovely  Cezanne does it for me



I got an A1 print of that and framed it along with some Franz Marc - can't put my finger on it but do love them


----------



## killer b (Jan 26, 2021)

sleaterkinney said:


> That reminds me of Hockney’s landscapes.
> 
> View attachment 251397View attachment 251397


you're the second person to say that - a mate thought the same when I posted it on facebook


----------



## dessiato (Jan 26, 2021)

If anyone is interested, there’s some free events at the CAC Malaga, online of course, I assume it will be in Spanish, but you could still look at the pics.


sold out up to Friday


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 26, 2021)

Gracia's dess!


----------



## dessiato (Jan 26, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> Gracia's dess!


Nada


----------



## hash tag (Feb 13, 2021)

Just found another gallery to visit Museum of Fine Arts Ghent | MSK Gent
some fantastic stuff there. I love the Golden Age and Flemish stuff, but no Rembrandt


----------



## killer b (Mar 16, 2021)

I came across this collection of photographs of Hong Kong in the 1950s by Fan Ho, apparently one of China's most celebrated photographers. Rightly so too, check this shit out.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 16, 2021)

When you consider what's happening in HK at the moment, that's really sad


----------



## killer b (Mar 16, 2021)

I think it was pretty spicy there in the 1950s too tbf


----------



## izz (Apr 11, 2021)

Has anyone mentioned  Massimo Rao ? Premio di narrativa 2019 | Massimo Rao


----------



## killer b (May 24, 2021)

There's an exhibition at the Modernist Gallery in Manchester at the moment of these glorious paintings of motorway bridges - definitely going to check them out in the flesh when I'm over there this weekend. Details here:


----------



## hash tag (Jun 20, 2021)

After seeing this a few weeks ago, I have just tracked it down and ordered a copy for Mrs Tag Olivier Leger | Wildlife Artist


----------



## killer b (Jul 4, 2021)

I was in The Whitworth gallery this afternoon and was particularly taken by a couple of paintings by Cecily Brown, part of a series of works based in varying degrees of abstraction on a painting by Eugene Delacroix, Christ Asleep During the Tempest, and Gericault's Raft of the Medusa.

In the shop on the way out I found the catalogue for the full exhibition (which was a few years ago) on sale half price so I bought it - I really love her use of colour and the movement in her lines (they are mostly charcoal and watercolour)

A few faves from the book below, but its strong all the way through.


----------



## Edie (Jul 4, 2021)

killer b said:


> There's an exhibition at the Modernist Gallery in Manchester at the moment of these glorious paintings of motorway bridges - definitely going to check them out in the flesh when I'm over there this weekend. Details here:
> 
> 
> View attachment 270102
> ...


Omg I love them!


----------



## killer b (Jul 4, 2021)

Edie said:


> Omg I love them!


that one of the bridge over the M62 on the way into Leeds is a particular favourite (it's one of my favourite bridges in the flesh too)


----------



## smmudge (Aug 27, 2021)

Just saw this artist on an art Facebook group, but there's something I really love about their work, something soothing...

















						Keshara Art (@keshara.art) • Instagram photos and videos
					

320 Followers, 459 Following, 629 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Keshara Art (@keshara.art)




					instagram.com


----------



## petee (Aug 27, 2021)

killer b said:


> I came across this collection of photographs of Hong Kong in the 1950s by Fan Ho, apparently one of China's most celebrated photographers. Rightly so too, check this shit out.
> 
> View attachment 258996
> 
> ...



i've seen a bunch of his b&w photography, splendid stuff. 

here's one that may be of the same location as the second one there


----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 29, 2021)

Heather and Gorse by Albert Durer Lucas (1828-1918) who lived most of his life in Padwell Road, Bevois Mount, Southampton. Albert Durer Lucas | Artnet


----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 30, 2021)

^^^ Work in progress, Face of God Was on the Water
Ink on paper

Greg Gilbert, Southampton 

RIP Greg, thank you for your art


----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 30, 2021)

Grip, Henry Ward


----------



## hash tag (Oct 1, 2021)

chainsawjob said:


> View attachment 290768




We have just had this from this guy framed Olivier Leger | Wildlife Artist


----------



## chainsawjob (Oct 1, 2021)

That's cool hash tag, I like it.


----------



## petee (Sep 12, 2022)

"Cakes" by Wayne Thiebaud, 1963 (a painting)


----------



## bmd (Sep 12, 2022)

killer b said:


> There's an exhibition at the Modernist Gallery in Manchester at the moment of these glorious paintings of motorway bridges - definitely going to check them out in the flesh when I'm over there this weekend. Details here.



Lovely paintings. Also enjoyed the HK photos. I wonder what film they're taken on? The colours are incredible. Plus the light has an ethereal quality. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## killer b (Sep 12, 2022)

bmd said:


> Lovely paintings. Also enjoyed the HK photos. I wonder what film they're taken on? The colours are incredible. Plus the light has an ethereal quality. Thanks for sharing.


mrs b got me a print of one of those motorway bridges for my birthday last year.


----------



## dessiato (Sep 12, 2022)

We inherited some B&W prints of Glasgow in the 60s. They were taken by uncle David and were prize winning. Unfortunately they're in Spain atm but we hope to repatriate them soon. When I get them I'll share here.


----------



## furluxor (Oct 6, 2022)

petee said:


> "Cakes" by Wayne Thiebaud, 1963 (a painting)



It's interesting that it's a painting and the cakes look so real. Nowadays you'd get a photograph and they'd look fake - glossy, smooth, with straight lines.


----------

